# deer decoys?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

do you think deer decoys would work?


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah they definitely would work. I think it would make the deer more comfortable to come into you. also during the rut, a decoy mixed with some scent and grunting would be deadly!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

They work very good if you use them right. Make sure it is clean and scent free. Make sure you set it up to position the deer for a clean shot. They are best used during pre-rut and during the main rut. What you will find if you are grunting or rattling in a buck is that once they get close within shooting range if they do not see another deer that was making those noise they usually get nervous and bug out. Having a decoy paints the picture. Good luck


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I also saw a commercial where the deer charged the decoy and tore it apart. probably pretty rare though. :thumb:


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

AIGHT thanks.


----------

